# Community > Questions, Comments, Suggestions, Testing. >  Forum T shirts!

## Neckshot

Has this been asked before? i was cruzing around today daydreamin about hunting and wished I was wearing a NZHS forum tee!
so what do the runners of this fine forum say?????? because id buy two or three.

----------


## Twoshotkill

Yea im keen for some good quality ones... even a swazi style short sleve fleece?

----------


## Rushy

I am a bit of a tee shirt wearer myself Neckshot so I reckon I'd be into that.

----------


## 7mmsaum

> Yea im keen for some good quality ones... even a swazi style short sleve fleece?


In hunting/blaze/safety colours !

----------


## Neckshot

I was just thinking tees you wear around town,dont see why you couldnt do both types any way.

----------


## 7mmsaum

Good idea, the columbia fishing shirts with the vents everywhere are my fav. Got lots of them now.

----------


## Dougie

Oneshotkill that sounds rad. I'd totally wear them. Please make them available in kids sizes  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

> Oneshotkill that sounds rad. I'd totally wear them. Please make them available in kids sizes


Are you that bloody small Dougie?  Or are you thinking Xmas gifts for the young Dundee's?

----------


## Dougie

I am the same size as Possum Trapper  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

Not knowing Possum Trapper, I have no idea how big that is.  Bet he is still growing though and will be able to throw you over his shoulder in a few years.

----------


## Dougie

14 boy size is what I fit! Good for me though 'cos the top-to-toe packs are cheaper for kids  :Thumbsup: 

I do normally end up drowning in men's small hunting gear though. Local H&F got me in a XXS jacket and then knocked off more of the price! Whoop whoop!

----------


## veitnamcam

Wasnt crzyman sorting something there? may have died due to lack of interest.

----------


## crzyman

Not really lack of interest just everyone wanted something different

----------


## sakokid

keep it simple i reckon, just a standard tee all sizes, with an eye catching logo. people will want all diffrent types and you wont be able to please all. SIMPLE BUT GOOD. bit like me!!!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

Dougies a midget like me or dwarf Rushy,with a fine rack like you would see on a stag :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: .Possom trappers over taken me on the height,he's grown like a triffid :ORLY: 

I'd be keen on a tee as well.But with all these forum beanies out there and we add the tee....we would be classed as a gang!! :Grin:

----------


## Philipo

Here were some of the ideas floated 

http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...concepts-1932/

----------


## Neckshot

I posted this on another thread

----------


## Neckshot

Bump

----------


## Twoshotkill

Both of raging bulls designs and yours Neckshot are good!

----------


## mucko

> I posted this on another threadAttachment 3645


yeap screen print that on a green tee shirt and i will buy some.

----------


## Neckshot

yep or blue! shot mucko.

----------


## Dundee

> yeap screen print that on a green tee shirt and i will buy some.


Keen here or Swazi majic

----------


## Twoshotkill

Im in ! green blue or swazi

----------


## Neckshot

Agreed!.

----------


## Barefoot

Just keep it simple - Mid green, black tee shirts
Use either ragingbull concept 2 in white or the standard forum logo as neckshot has suggested, but in straight white and your ready to go.

and a couple in size 4 for my boy please  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

Hey Dougie they got some of those pink swazi tees back in town now.

----------


## mucko

> Just keep it simple - Mid green, black tee shirts
> Use either ragingbull concept 2 in white or the standard forum logo as neckshot has suggested, but in straight white and your ready to go.
> 
> and a couple in size 4 for my boy please


yes kids sizes are a must, i reckon logo on the back bigger the better. with concept 2 on the front breast left or right wont matter

----------


## Neckshot

tep those are the way to go I guess the forum leader fullas need numbers so unless the price is redonkuless im in for one and two for me boys in 4 and 7.Everyone else who havnt, put the numbers up there.

----------


## Bushrash

Totally agree with Barefoot ,,,,keep it simple that one by Ragingbull design 2 or the logo in white on some black and green tees would be cool ,,,,uncluttered to the point

----------


## Toby

I would get one depending on price though.

----------


## veitnamcam

I would have got a few last time this floated but things are tight at the mo and I still have to by my wedding shorts!

----------


## Neckshot

charoo! wedding shorts ya say.I wish i thought of that ten years ago.

----------


## veitnamcam

Im not standing round in the sun all day in summer in a tux. did that at a mates wedding dam near died of heat exhaustion

----------


## Rushy

Good to see you putting comfort before ceremony VC.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Good to see you putting comfort before ceremony VC.


Yea well she probably wouldnt like me telling everyone it was the worst day of my life........the next day

----------


## Twoshotkill

Im in for  2 x shirts / tops not shorts

----------


## Neckshot

Thats why waiters bring you beer while waiting for the bride???? to keep ya fluids up and make you realize what your giving up ba ha ha ha

----------


## veitnamcam

> Thats why waiters bring you beer while waiting for the bride???? to keep ya fluids up and make you realize what your giving up ba ha ha ha


Im paying for this, il be drinking ranfurly out of a chillybin :Grin:

----------


## Neckshot

ba ha ha ha youll need a seperate chully bun to transfer the leftover fluid urggh!!! ranfurly! :Sick: .your a late starter im heading to Taupo this weeknd to relive our wedding night for three days, ten years last week(pating myself on the back) :Cool: All the best VC

----------


## Bryan

Count me in for 1x shirt!

----------


## R93

I will be in for 4. I am happy with what the majority decide.

----------


## Barefoot

2 adult, 2 kids size

----------


## Twoshotkill

bump

----------


## Dougie

Bumpity bump bump I'll take one, kids size please.

----------


## Twoshotkill

How are the numbers looking ? are we close enough to make it happen???

----------


## mucko

two xl and kids 6 and 4

----------


## Twoshotkill

This is not a sugestion for the tops on this thread but heres swazi for the girls
Swazi Cure Top | Trade Me

----------


## Neckshot

bump! comon peps keep the numbers coming.

----------


## Rushy

Stick me down for one if they make them big enough

----------


## TimeRider

So, has any decision been made yet?

----------


## Happy

XML I ll take two

----------


## savagehunter

I'm in for a couple of xxl too!

I love this shit on my phone

----------


## Spanners

I think more the point is actually getting someone to stepup and organise it
Everyone is busy. 

ANyone putting their hand up to come on board and kick it into gear?

----------


## Happy

Ok no one else has said boo so I will "BOO" Give me a per unit acceptable cost and logo to get quoted and I ll have a crack at it 
I will need clear instructions and all that say they are will be loudly shamed if they don't pay 
Fair enough or what ??

----------


## Happy

Plus do any of our commercial advertisers wish to be included One of our admins needs to handle that ??

----------


## Dougie

That sounds awesome Happy, I would proudly wear a couple of versions of the shirt  :Have A Nice Day:  what colour shirts are we going to start with?

By the way I have walked in to pay for my petrol once, donning my blaze forum beanie, and the guy behind the counter (cue Indian accent) "HELLO! How are you miss? What is N-Z-H-S??!" "Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh very good very good! Have a nice day!!" It caught me off gaurd a bit, I didn't know where he got NZHS from for a couple of seconds  :Have A Nice Day:  Very cool.

Anyway, it was better than at the bottle shop the other day when the guy asked me, "So, are you a _real_ army cadet?" *ebf* might know what I am talking about if he is observant  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Happy

> That sounds awesome Happy, I would proudly wear a couple of versions of the shirt  what colour shirts are we going to start with?
> 
> By the way I have walked in to pay for my petrol once, donning my blaze forum beanie, and the guy behind the counter (cue Indian accent) "HELLO! How are you miss? What is N-Z-H-S??!" "Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh very good very good! Have a nice day!!" It caught me off gaurd a bit, I didn't know where he got NZHS from for a couple of seconds  Very cool.
> 
> Anyway, it was better than at the bottle shop the other day when the guy asked me, "So, are you a _real_ army cadet?" *ebf* might know what I am talking about if he is observant



All good just need clear instructions plus commitment from all that want. Horrid cynical bastard yep. Have good contacts in that market plus quality defendant on price so over to the members

----------


## Toby

Who here has good photoshop skills where we could give ideas then they could make a little preview?

----------


## Dougie

> Who here has good photoshop skills where we could give ideas then they could make a little preview?


Read the whole four pages of this thread..............................

----------


## Toby

Right

----------


## Neckshot

fair call Is somewere around the thirty buck mark rite????

----------


## JoshC

I'd take one in large.

----------


## Happy

Need a logo pic so I can make an appointment with the guy and get some pics of T Shirt styles to offer.  Do we just use the logo at left top of website. Colours may be a bit hard for them though as so many ??
 If someone can help with this bit Ill start to organise.....

----------


## R93

> Need a logo pic so I can make an appointment with the guy and get some pics of T Shirt styles to offer.  Do we just use the logo at left top of website. Colours may be a bit hard for them though as so many ??
>  If someone can help with this bit Ill start to organise.....


Well done if you are taking this on Happy! 
There are plenty of options at the start of the thread and I think it was sort of voted on.
Maybe repost the designs again for a vote and go from there?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.

----------


## Ryan

Here is the design thread:

http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...concepts-1932/

I also like Raging Bull concept 2 and inverted for black shirts  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Happy

> Well done if you are taking this on Happy! 
> There are plenty of options at the start of the thread and I think it was sort of voted on.
> Maybe repost the designs again for a vote and go from there?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


Thanks found it. I came in 1/2 way through ...

----------


## R93

No worries Happy. If you take it on I hope it doesn't prove to be a hassle.
It would be good to have a t shirt with a logo everyone is cool with.
Good luck and I look forward too grabbing a few.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.

----------


## Happy

> No worries Happy. If you take it on I hope it doesn't prove to be a hassle.
> It would be good to have a t shirt with a logo everyone is cool with.
> Good luck and I look forward too grabbing a few.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.



 Roger that poll moved to here Ive started afresh ..  Off topic

----------


## Happy

Hi all TEE Shirt thread moved by me to here started afresh lets get goin on this  !!! 

http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.nz/f31/

   Strats with a picture voting poll... Race on over and vote ...

----------

